# Looking at new sub compact tractor



## kennyp2339 (May 19, 2016)

Hey all, just looking for advice on a sub compact tractor. I've been doing some research on different brands and sizes, I figure I want to stay in the medium small range size (24hps)
I'm slowly falling in love with the Kioti CK2510HST model, for the price (includes bucket and backhoe) I'm getting way more tractor than the other orange brand or the green brand. The company is offering 0% financing for 36 months plus $1,000 cash back on the backhoe *can be combined with other offers.
The main driving force to go with Kioti is the dealer support, the dealer is only 15min away and I have bought other things from him, I've gotten my chainsaw, scag walk behind, and snow blower from him. The other dealers are quite a bit father out, the other orange brand is 45 min away and the green dealer is an hour plus.
I plan on using this machine, but not abusing the machine, I need to dig out larger stumps, build some more retaining walls, lift logs, re grade some areas. I'm convinced in my situation it would be easier to buy a machine, use it until I don't need it then resell it vs renting a machine and feeling the time crunch.
If anyone owns a kioti brand machine please tell me what you think of the brand and how hard / expensive was it to replace parts if it needed it.

Thanks -


----------



## Jags (May 19, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> I need to dig out larger stumps,


Just a fair warning, but most folks don't realize how difficult this can be.  Smaller backhoes will often be thwarted by a 2" root.  Just say'in - don't expect to drive over and pop a big stump out of the ground.  It doesn't work that way. Ask me how I know....


----------



## rustynut (May 19, 2016)

just like buying a new stove..........bigger is better


----------



## maple1 (May 19, 2016)

It only comes from second hand stories & here-say, but I would be reluctant on the Kioti. Have heard some trouble stories - some from my BIL who has had two for a couple of years now. One has been fine, the other nothing but trouble. I don't know the model numbers though. Not saying don't do it, but make sure you do lots of research. I am pretty sure the one he has the trouble with has a cracked block, but despite a few attempts by the dealer to remedy it, it's still wonky - last I heard. I'll get an update next weekend. One of those attempts involved having the engine torn apart & checking for cracks, without finding anything. I don't think it was looked at close enough. Think it had hydro problems also.

Would be interested in any Kioti feedback here also, good or bad. Anything I could pass along to him might help.


----------



## trailblaster (May 19, 2016)

I picked up the kioti  ck4010hst with the loader, backhoe with 12" bucket, and loaded tires last month.  The financing and rebates are great right now.  I was looking at the ck2610,  which would do fine for what I want but like everything else,  I went with the largest hp for its class so that the pto power wouldn't be lagging.  I did a lot of research on it first and found very little complaints about it and it was definitely the best value.  The ck2510 is the next chassis down from this one which I think would be an overworked tractor for me and for a few grand more you can get a bigger tractor with less limitations.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 19, 2016)

Nice, I just got back from the dealer, I feel a little confused I guess, for my property size the 2510 is perfect, not to big and not to small, I'm not to worried about taking little bites when it comes down to digging, or running an extra bucket load of dirt or stone, the 2510 is the biggest in the smaller chassis size.
I test drove the machine and I was impressed with the handling, the hydros were very quite, the motor is a terr 3 so it doesn't need the reburn or def fluid, I was told it was actually the old 30 hp but shimmed down to a rated 25hp tp beat the emission requirements. The tractor felt solid, I def liked the visibility from the seat, all controls were placed comnfortably. The axels seemed just as beefy as the next larger size tractor, it seemed like a good work horse.
I'm confused on the pricing though, the dealer is probabaly one of the best in the area and provides great customer support but the price break down left me with birds flying around my head.
Online the kioti website says cash back of up to 4000 for my tractor, on the quote its only saying $2,700 for 60 month fianacing, same with the hoe attachment, online it says 1,000.00 and I don't see anything? I also want to point out the price for the attachments the msrp on the tractor is 15,777.00 (which is in my cool zone) then 3,114.00 for the loader w/ grill guard (seems pricy) the back hoe blew my socks off at 7,382.00. I know the dealer needs to make some kind of money and is responsible for installing attachments on new machines, but those numbers seems way to high.
All said and done I'm looking at zero down at zero % for 60 months 385.00 or choose the standard financing rate of 5.6 get some of the factory discounts and pay 404 a month for 60 months.


----------



## trailblaster (May 19, 2016)

The special financing wipes out the rebate for backhoe which gives the customer no incentive to add it to the main purchase.  The financing/rebates is confusing... Lower rate less rebates, higher rate more rebates but that's how it works since it's financed thru Dll which isn't owned by kioti so they have to give them some kickback to finance their customers.  Best bet is if you can get a low rate from your own bank at 2.9 or lower and max out kioti's rebates.


----------



## TJ1 (May 19, 2016)

You usually end up paying a premium for 0% financing. $7,000 for a backhoe is in line with other tractor builders.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 19, 2016)

Thank you all, I'm going to call my credit union tomorrow and see what they can do.


----------



## woodhog73 (May 19, 2016)

I know almost nothing about tractors. But in the world of finance I'm a little more in the know

So if there is a 0 % finance option that tells me something is not selling well and the manufacturer is putting up money to be able to offer 0%. They are supplementing the deal. There is no bank anywhere on this planet that loans money at 0%. So say in the auto world, if a ford vehicle doesn't sell well, ford manufacturing kicks back money to Ford Motor Credit ( even though same parent company ) to offer 0 %. The bank is still making money. It's the only way that the balance sheets will add up.

So the tractor your looking at has slow sales. I'd look at that 1st. Why are these not selling to the point the manufacturer has to fund a 0% finance option.

I say that because I'm thinking you have a lot of wiggle room as a cash buyer. If you can get a check from your bank at 2.9 to 3.9 interest go in and negotiate that deal as a cash buyer. Including the price on everything including the front end loader, and backhoe.

Cash is still king. You have lots of equity in your home ?? You can get a home equity loan for $25k at 2.5 % easy and can write the interest off to boot. Then go negotiate that tractor deal as a cash buyer.

My  2 cents


----------



## Creekside (May 20, 2016)

The 0% financing isn't indicative of slow sales or some other problem.  Deere, Kubota, Yanmar, etc, all offer 0% financing on new subcompact tractors.

To the OP, I hear ya on the rebates being confusing, I got quotes from 2 Deere dealers on the tractor I bought last year, and they both had different rebate amounts on the same equipment and neither was identical to the website...I think a lot of it has to do with how much volume the dealer moves and what kind of deals they have with the mother company.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 20, 2016)

A lot can be said for dealer rebates, as a matter of fact the dealer was telling me if there is an option for financing zero% or a loan with interest generally speaking the loan with interest is probably the better deal because useally there's rebates built into it and 0% loans useally have no other rebates and your Essentially paying the interest of not more when you sign for 0%. 
My best bet is to call my private lender and see what they can do, thank you all, getting this info with how loans work is more valuable then the actual machine to me, this is why I love this site


----------



## woodhog73 (May 20, 2016)

Creekside said:


> The 0% financing isn't indicative of slow sales or some other problem.  Deere, Kubota, Yanmar, etc, all offer 0% financing on new subcompact tractors.



I suppose not a problem with the machine then but there has to be some underlying reason. Could be slow sales, or one of those other brands has slow sales and all the others have to offer 0% in order to be competitive ?

If it's a good tractor I guess it doesn't matter the consumer benefits with free financing which in my book is a win.

I'm certainly not an expert but it's costing the manufacturer money to offer a 0% finance option. Rules of supply and demand to me indicate there has to be a reason behind it. If they were flying off the dealers lots at full price there's no reason for the company to subsidize the financing to get it to 0%

Perhaps this market segment in general is a hard sell ? Or I'm wondering if it's to get people to go for all the extras where the 0% option would not apply ( from what you guys said if you get the front end loader you can't get 0% ?? )

I'm very novice with tractors and have a lot to learn about them. 

I've been kicking the idea of a small tractor around for some time. Please let us know how you make out and what kind of deals you end up striking . Good info to know.


----------



## maple1 (May 20, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> I suppose not a problem with the machine then but there has to be some underlying reason. Could be slow sales, or one of those other brands has slow sales and all the others have to offer 0% in order to be competitive ?
> 
> If it's a good tractor I guess it doesn't matter the consumer benefits with free financing which in my book is a win.
> 
> ...



Or it could be a simple sales tactic.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 20, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> I suppose not a problem with the machine then but there has to be some underlying reason. Could be slow sales, or one of those other brands has slow sales and all the others have to offer 0% in order to be competitive ?
> 
> If it's a good tractor I guess it doesn't matter the consumer benefits with free financing which in my book is a win.
> 
> ...


What he is saying is that they are making their money somewhere...and of course, he is right.  Everything is a gimmick and a wise buyer always looks for that.  
I don't buy anything (but my home) without cash.  If I don't have the money, I don't have the money.  

Like dad said..too bad so sad.  LOL


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 20, 2016)

I just secured a loan from my credit union for 2% term length of 60 months, now time to cash in on all dealer rebates


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (May 20, 2016)

Great!
We want pics before you use it!
They will be nice to have for your own piece of mind.


----------



## TJ1 (May 20, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> I just secured a loan from my credit union for 2% term length of 60 months, now time to cash in on all dealer rebates



That's amazing What is the name of the credit union?


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 20, 2016)

TJ1 said:


> That's amazing What is the name of the credit union?


Utilities Employee's Credit Union and delivery is scheduled for Wednesday afternoon


----------



## heavy hammer (May 20, 2016)

The tier 3 motor is a good buy, stay away from DEF and regen filters nothing but headaches.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 21, 2016)

Believe me I know all about def and regen stuff, I'm the proud owner of a 2011 gmc that has been to the shop every 8,000 miles for something def related throwing codes, 3 new def tanks, 2 new reburn chambers and a new oem exhust, I have 95000 now on that truck and expecting to go back to the shop before my 100,000 mile warranty is up. On the plus side with the truck I've never bought def fluid because the dealer replaces it every time I get a check engine light lol, frustrating yes, benefit the environment yes, would I buy another diesel truck, don't think so


----------



## Ashful (May 21, 2016)

What I will never understand is, why would anyone buy a new cat.0 sub-compact, when you can buy a full cat.1 compact almost new, for equal money?  Sub compacts are a cute novelty, but not very practical as a platform for a loader or backhoe, unless you're buying it for your kids to play in their sandbox.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 21, 2016)

Here she is being built, they will finish mounting the backhoe on Monday, delievering it either Tuesday or Wednesday, I'm stoked for this Cat 1 tractor lol


----------



## heavy hammer (May 22, 2016)

Nice tractor sorry to hear about your diesel truck.  I own two dodges with cummins in them 96 and a 05.  Never had an issue the 96 just turned 372k.  All our new trucks at work have DEF and regen systems on them nothing but break down after break down.  You should be happy with your new toy!


----------



## woodhog73 (May 22, 2016)

That is a nice tractor. I'm jealous I want one myself. Just too many other projects that require money.

I can think of atleast 10 things I could do around the property with that tractor today alone. Nice enjoy it !

Hey not to change gears but you guys are talking negative about diesel pickups. Well tractors are on my wish list but a new truck is a guarantee for me probably within the next 12 to 24  months. So your saying stay away from new diesel trucks ? I've never bought a diesel pick up but I was thinking perhaps it's worth considering.

Sounds like better to stick with gas ?


----------



## Ashful (May 22, 2016)

Diesel = $8k higher price up-front, for a (typically) lower operating cost.  If you spend all day in your truck, or drive a LOT of miles, it's the way to go.  Short of that, the only justification is bragging rights for spending the extra coin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenLockett (May 22, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 178879
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you summarize your final costs when you finally get her.  That Kioti looks nice!  Is that not Kubota orange?  thought it was a Kubota when I first saw the photo.


----------



## heavy hammer (May 22, 2016)

With all the new emissions on diesels they run awful.  Poor fuel economy and nothing but problems, unless looking at an older one before DEF fluid or regen filters I would stay away.  That is why I bought my 2005 found it from Florida with only 54k on it back in 2012.  For dodge the emission stuff started to get out of hand on the second half of the 2007's and newer.  My opinion don't buy a new diesel!


----------



## volunbeer (May 23, 2016)

Do yourself a favor - if you are going to dig out stumps hire someone with a bigger hoe - should only take them an hour max and an hour for travel and you can smooth the hole.   Around here I could get it done pretty cheap.  Smaller backhoes are awesome tools for digging (I have used a few tractor ones), but stumps and roots can be far tougher than you think.   It would be a shame to trash your machine on something like that.   If you are going to do it (from experience) find the oldest trashed chain you have and be prepared to kill it cutting roots.  I watched a guy break his $40k mini-excavator on a maple root in my old yard and that machine had plenty of power and size - root ball came out in a 12' circle after I killed a chain and repairs were probably super expensive - he bent stuff.   I felt sorry for him, but I warned him that I was skeptical about his plan of attack before he did it.  

Just my .02 and your mileage may vary.   That is a nice looking machine and it should give you plenty of service, but I would not take on any stumps beyond small ones with a backhoe on a compact tractor.  I love my tractor and it has saved lots of ibuprofen, but I have learned that there are many things a 50hp tractor was not made to do!   Sometimes it is just better to hire a bigger machine.   The fact that you could smooth and fill in the holes, haul the stumps, and do the finish work would make that a quick job for a bigger machine.


----------



## KenLockett (May 23, 2016)

volunbeer said:


> Do yourself a favor - if you are going to dig out stumps hire someone with a bigger hoe - should only take them an hour max and an hour for travel and you can smooth the hole.   Around here I could get it done pretty cheap.  Smaller backhoes are awesome tools for digging (I have used a few tractor ones), but stumps and roots can be far tougher than you think.   It would be a shame to trash your machine on something like that.   If you are going to do it (from experience) find the oldest trashed chain you have and be prepared to kill it cutting roots.  I watched a guy break his $40k mini-excavator on a maple root in my old yard and that machine had plenty of power and size - root ball came out in a 12' circle after I killed a chain and repairs were probably super expensive - he bent stuff.   I felt sorry for him, but I warned him that I was skeptical about his plan of attack before he did it.
> 
> Just my .02 and your mileage may vary.   That is a nice looking machine and it should give you plenty of service, but I would not take on any stumps beyond small ones with a backhoe on a compact tractor.  I love my tractor and it has saved lots of ibuprofen, but I have learned that there are many things a 50hp tractor was not made to do!   Sometimes it is just better to hire a bigger machine.   The fact that you could smooth and fill in the holes, haul the stumps, and do the finish work would make that a quick job for a bigger machine.


Or rent a stump grinder!


----------



## Jags (May 23, 2016)

KenLockett said:


> Or rent a stump grinder!


Ding, Ding, Ding.  We have a winner.
I will never dig another stump out of the ground unless there are extenuating circumstances that require it.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 23, 2016)

I second that.  I rented a mini excavator...really nice one.  And that was horrible at removing stumps.  Unless they were already rotten, forgetaboutit.


----------



## Jags (May 23, 2016)

My backhoe is bigger than the ones being discussed here (easily double the dig and lift power) and the prior pic I posted was about all it could do.  I had to roll that stump like a beach ball to the burn hole.  The ruts/holes/pock marks left by the process simply wasn't worth it.  Not too mention the big dang hole I had left that needed to be back filled.

But I digress - lets keep on point with the tractors being considered....


----------



## trailblaster (May 23, 2016)

Upon delivery,  check every button, lever, dial ect... My dealer went over everything including the teir 4 Regen system.  Mine comes with turn signals, lights,  hazards ect.  After he left,  I tried the horn and nothing happened.  It has the button,  wiring ect but no horn.  I had one sitting around from Harbor freight and it connected and bolted right up.  Dealer wasn't sure if that model comes with it.  Also,  it didn't have the decals for the remote reservoir levers for rear which controls currently the backhoe,  to tell you fluid flow and fluid neutral,  which they ordered for me.   Little details that are important to me that they should have noticed in prep work.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 23, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> That is a nice tractor. I'm jealous I want one myself. Just too many other projects that require money.
> 
> I can think of atleast 10 things I could do around the property with that tractor today alone. Nice enjoy it !
> 
> ...


If I had to do it all over again I would purchase a gas 2500hd, the diesel provides good power but it isn't worth the extra money since these new gas powered trucks have better transmissions, higher torque and better gas mileage. Just my 2 cents on that


----------



## TJ1 (May 23, 2016)

Stump removal:
1. Cut off as close to the ground as you can
2. Cover with a layer of charcoal and light
3. Come back the next day and discover the top of stump is below ground level

Money spent, $4 to $8. Time invested, 15 minutes.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 23, 2016)

So I filled out all the paperwork online with the loan, I actually lowered the financing length to 36 months and that shaved off another .25% charge, I have a weekly automatic deduction of $96.00 for the next 3 years, which under my personal finances isn't bad for me at all.  
I am certainly rethinking about digging out the tree stumps, I have a smaller stump in the yard to try first to get a handle on the way the machine operates under load, I do not want to break the machine lol. My dad has a few re grading jobs at his place already lined up, I think he more excited than me.
I will post after the machine comes, don't worry there will be plenty of pics


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 23, 2016)

$13,824 isn't bad at all for that!  Does that include the attachements?


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 23, 2016)

It's was 21k total after tax, bought it with the front loader bucket, backhoe, subframe , I had extra cash to put money down and did the loan on the rest for 36 months, I don't mind saying how much I paid because if it helps someone else then it helps, if I over paid then I over paid, the machine fits my needs and we help myself, family and friends. 
The next thing with be 6k rated 12ft double axle dump trailer so I can get material, fire wood and tow the machine to and from. 
Btw I have a 6x10 3500gvr rated trailer going up for sale, has the wire mesh on the sides and a rear gate / ramp


----------



## BrotherBart (May 23, 2016)

Enjoy. My wife said she was looking out the window as I was driving mine up the driveway when it was delivered and you couldn't have gotten that grin off of my face with a baseball bat.


----------



## Lcback (May 23, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> Enjoy. My wife said she was looking out the window as I was driving mine up the driveway when it was delivered and you couldn't have gotten that grin off of my face with a baseball bat.


They will do that to you for sure. 
I won't have the money for my own for quite a few years. My dad is generous enough to let me borrow his once a month in the summer. 
If anything else took me an hour to drive home from 12miles i would be furious. But my wife always comes out to watch my smile as I start mowing the banks. 

Don't even get me started on the front end loader
Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ1 (May 23, 2016)

Please keep us informed of your likes and dislikes. Since building a house in the middle of 42 acres of mostly white oak and dog wood trees with a 1 acre lake in our back yard I been wanting a small tractor so bad I can taste it. Wife has finally gave in and I plan on buying one next spring and want to learn as much as I can about them.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 24, 2016)

TJ1 said:


> Please keep us informed of your likes and dislikes. Since building a house in the middle of 42 acres of mostly white oak and dog wood trees with a 1 acre lake in our back yard I been wanting a small tractor so bad I can taste it. Wife has finally gave in and I plan on buying one next spring and want to learn as much as I can about them.


No problem, I have quite a few projects lines up, from digging a few drains across the yards, to digging a small stump, to picking up some larger oak rounds, I'll carefully get an idea what this machine can do, I will also do a 50 hr update and a 100 hr update. There will be plenty of pics, probably in different threads but members here should get an idea what this class size machine can do.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 24, 2016)

I did a search of used Kioti's...3-5 yr old ones depreciate nicely...might have to look into these as a Kubota alternative...as they hold their value like gold.  

At first glance, it looks like the attachments depreciate like crazy.  So it might make sense to buy a new tractor and then buy attachments used.


----------



## Ashful (May 26, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> It's was 21k total after tax, bought it with the front loader bucket, backhoe, subframe , I had extra cash to put money down and did the loan on the rest for 36 months, I don't mind saying how much I paid because if it helps someone else then it helps, if I over paid then I over paid, the machine fits my needs and we help myself, family and friends.
> The next thing with be 6k rated 12ft double axle dump trailer so I can get material, fire wood and tow the machine to and from.
> Btw I have a 6x10 3500gvr rated trailer going up for sale, has the wire mesh on the sides and a rear gate / ramp


Just finally bought my own trailer, after a dozen years of regular rentals.  I'd think twice about hauling a tractor in a dump trailer.  Just ask the guys at your tractor dealer about how many times they've seen someone topple a tractor off a dump trailer.  You can buy ramps for a dump trailer, but they're simply too high to safely transport a tractor.  The other issue is that you're going to have some trouble finding a dump trailer under 14,000 lb. GTWR that's large enough to move your tractor.  They're heavy.

As much as I'd have liked a dump trailer, I went with a solid-side tandem-axle landscape trailer (Big Tex 70TV-16).  It's low enough to drive tractors and mowers on/off without much issue, and light enough for my 1/2 ton pickup to haul (with electric brake controller).


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 26, 2016)

Ashful - nice trailer, I'll def do my research before buying one, I want to be able to move the machine around, but that's really only going to happen say 8 times a year. I would use the dump trailer for fire wood, dirt and mulch much more. I'll have to check what my 2500hd can tow to make sure I don't go over weight. I've towed things before and when towing its not about getting everything moving, its all about being able to stop safely.


----------



## maple1 (May 26, 2016)

If you try the tractor in a dump trailer, going around turns while the tractor stays upright might end up a bigger issue than starting & stopping. Maybe.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 28, 2016)

LOL, I'm trying to upload pics of this tractor, I'm suddenly getting the "file is to large for server" This happened 6 months ago, I had to jump through hoops to post a photo and that's not happening again.
So just close eyes and imagine an orange backhoe parked in front of my holzhausen, then the next pic is the backhoe parked in front of my gmc 2500 to give a good size comparison.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## kennyp2339 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## volunbeer (May 28, 2016)

Sweet machine and your stack looks great too.   Don't tear that thing up on stumps - those hoes don't always tell you when you are doing too much until it is too late!   I did a box elder stump with a neighbors machine - one big root at a time.   Have fun and enjoy it - they are indispensable if you work your land.


----------



## Gboutdoors (May 29, 2016)

Ashful said:


> What I will never understand is, why would anyone buy a new cat.0 sub-compact, when you can buy a full cat.1 compact almost new, for equal money?  Sub compacts are a cute novelty, but not very practical as a platform for a loader or backhoe, unless you're buying it for your kids to play in their sandbox.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
















Yup just a kids toy for sure BX2360 and BX22 subcompacts CAT1.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 29, 2016)

volunbeer said:


> Sweet machine and your stack looks great too


Thanks, She's going to work today, I've to dig a footing for my porch stairs, then going to some small roots / level the dirt area (play) were I dump and split logs.
I let my buddies 5 year old dig the first hole with it yesterday, I stood next to him while he worked the controls, the kid is a natural (of course the machine was on low idle and if anything would start to go wrong I would just turn the machine off, I think its important to teach kids when there young so they know what responsibility is with experience.
But today is my turn to play lol and I'm excited!


----------



## Gboutdoors (May 29, 2016)

Looks great you will find many reasons to be out in the yard (working) now. There are so many chores that will be fun. And yes the little guys are never to young to learn under close supervision .


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 30, 2016)

My 1st project with the machine was to dig a new footing for my steps / porch wall, the old one settled and cause the steps to sink inward, causing the concrete block to crack and spall in some areas.
I had to dig the old block out, I left the old footing, also removed a ton of clay dirt from under the porch slab, it was a brutal hot day. I literally sweat gallons, the machine did great, it was the perfect size to get in there, plenty of power very fast and responsive hydros. My only complaint is that there's a bucket lock that keeps the bucket locked in the upright position for travel, every time I bought the bucket close the the machine it would lock in place, nothing that a bungee cord can handle though. So far I put 8 hrs onto the machine, half tank of fuel


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 30, 2016)

That's all dug out with a new footing behind it, had to hand dig, the footing is 15" across, 5ft wide and 10 deep, I used 4,000 psi concrete with rebar, soil was very firm underneath, had to use my pry bar as a chisel to loosen the dirt to then hand dig out, I put about 3" of 3/4 crushed then poured cement over the top, roughed up the top so the new block will grab and tie itself in, for the record I'm not a mason, I just listened to a friend of mine that knows about this kind of stuff


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2016)

Gboutdoors said:


> View attachment 179069
> 
> View attachment 179070
> 
> ...


Nice work!  But the fact remains, you could have done it faster for equal money with a 5 year old compact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 30, 2016)

Lol, I see your point but this is what I got brother. Now onto marching in a parade


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2016)

Been searching for a parade around here, but not finding much.  Have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmer Budd (May 30, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> I suppose not a problem with the machine then but there has to be some underlying reason. Could be slow sales, or one of those other brands has slow sales and all the others have to offer 0% in order to be competitive ?
> 
> If it's a good tractor I guess it doesn't matter the consumer benefits with free financing which in my book is a win.
> 
> ...


All of the special deals are for marketing only. There is Free Loaders, 0% & Cash Rebates. I will tell you the Cash Rebate is almost ALWAYS the best for everyone. The Manufacturer has to buy a loan down to the 0% . They would much rather give you a cash discount and be done with the purchase. If the Kioti deal is legit , the Cash discount will be on your invoice, it will and should be the same for all US Dealers. There is no specific reason the discounts vary between models, but they do try to move inventory based on some of the deals.


----------



## TJ1 (May 30, 2016)

Farmer Budd said:


> All of the special deals are for marketing only.



Of course they are for marketing. All manufactures have one goal in mind and that is to sell what they produce.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 25, 2017)

I figure I would bring this thread to life again.
Last year I bought a new Kioti Ck2510HST, the machine was excellent, no problems mechanically I could speak about, I did make a front bucket platform to haul fire wood around, I could fit about 1/3 of a cord at a time on the platform. I did have the backhoe option which was great, I was able to dig out some stumps, dig footings for my porch, sidewalk, retaining wall project.
I just recently sold the machine though, I put 35hrs on it and realized that the machine had to many limitations due to size, I truly wanted a machine that I could attach forks to raise logs and cut tree's off the ground, the 50" front loader bucket proved to be a little smaller for my likings.
I ran into the dealer that sold me the unit and he was asking about how I liked it, I was honest with him, he offered to resell it under consignment, i just sold it at a loss of 1g (which isn't  bad in my book)
I just signed the paper work for a larger Kioti, a ck3510hst, all the same bells and whistles, the front loader is 60" with bob cat quick connect plate for other accessories, it also can raise an additional 800lbs compared to the smaller tractor, everything else is the same, the backhoe is  10" longer


----------



## Ashful (Feb 25, 2017)

Cool!  How much will that quick-connect plate eat into your 800 lb. additional capacity?


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 26, 2017)

Ended up calling and switching to the ck4010, ash - I don't know, the bucket is a 66" rated at 1800 and change at max lift height. 
I know with my old 25 it could lift much more than the 1082lbs it would just stop about 3ft off the ground. 
I will be taking delivery on this Friday 3/3. 
Also got the quick attach hoe like the old one, a bunch of discounts and possibly the 6 yr extended warranty, waiting for the factory rep to get back to me, they have the 6 yr warranty advertised for all CK series but when you look at the small print the 40 isn't listed.


----------



## heavy hammer (Feb 26, 2017)

Is the 4010 a 40 hp tractor.  I just purchased a mahindra 2540 this past fall.  I was going to get the 33 hp version, but glad I went a little bigger.  The 2540 is a 40 hp tractor with 35 hp at the pto.  I figured the little more power will be better in the long run.


----------



## Medic21 (Feb 26, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> Ended up calling and switching to the ck4010, ash - I don't know, the bucket is a 66" rated at 1800 and change at max lift height.
> I know with my old 25 it could lift much more than the 1082lbs it would just stop about 3ft off the ground.
> I will be taking delivery on this Friday 3/3.
> Also got the quick attach hoe like the old one, a bunch of discounts and possibly the 6 yr extended warranty, waiting for the factory rep to get back to me, they have the 6 yr warranty advertised for all CK series but when you look at the small print the 40 isn't listed.



New here, I worked for Bobcat as a tech.  Kioti made the bobcat tractors and they were a very good machine.  I now work for New Holland and primarily on skid steers and tractors under 120 hp.  The rated lifting is what you can lift all the way up.  The pressure relief valve in the loader circuit is what limits the amount lifted.  Personally I am not a fan of using compact tractors under 60hp with loaders in any heavy duty application.

Have you thought about a used skid loader, they usually have a higher lifting capacity and can be purchased with low hours for under the 20k price tag.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 27, 2017)

Medic21 said:


> New here, I worked for Bobcat as a tech.  Kioti made the bobcat tractors and they were a very good machine.  I now work for New Holland and primarily on skid steers and tractors under 120 hp.  The rated lifting is what you can lift all the way up.  The pressure relief valve in the loader circuit is what limits the amount lifted.  Personally I am not a fan of using compact tractors under 60hp with loaders in any heavy duty application.
> 
> Have you thought about a used skid loader, they usually have a higher lifting capacity and can be purchased with low hours for under the 20k price tag.


Honestly lifting with the front bucket is just a small fraction of what I will be doing, I plan on making a lift / log table for my 3 point hitch for when I split wood so I'm not constantly bending to the ground all the time picking up heavy pieces.
I also plan on making small pallet racks to put my splits on to season then just pick up the pallet and bring into the garage.
A skid steer would be nice but I would be limited in what I could do.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 27, 2017)

I park mine with the bucket adjacent to my splitter table, so I toss them right off the splitter into the loader bucket.


----------



## trailblaster (Mar 14, 2017)

We have the clamp on forks for our bucket on a ck4010. They're great for hauling out 6-8' rounds but can only carry about 4-5 average pieces. The forks can hold a ton but they clamp on the bottom of bucket and put all its weight bearing on the cutting edge. This limits your lifting weights because it extends the weight several feet from bucket and I don't want the bucket edge to bend. If you understand its limitations, they are the best 180 bucks spent . I may upgrade to a quick release forks which connects where the bucket is and increase weight capacity by several hundred pounds.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2017)

I recognize the paint scheme, as I have 3-point forks from the same outfit.  The capacity of your 3-point is likely close to double that of your bucket!


----------



## maple1 (Mar 14, 2017)

I would say it's a lot more than double if comparing to those clamp on forks.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hoping to get home at a decent time from work, we got hit with 20-22" of snow and have 4-5ft drifts, I wanna bust through it with the tractor so bad, I also got the 6ft grading blade for the 3point hitch from tractor supply.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 14, 2017)

trailblaster said:


> We have the clamp on forks for our bucket on a ck4010


You see my pic with the 3point plow? look at my rear tire then to the right and you see those hoses being held by a zip tie? can you check your machine and see if there should be some type of bracket or something? it seems real sloppy for them to have the hoses like this, my ck2510 seemed to have a very clean hose install and they used more of the black sock stuff keep them all together.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 14, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> Is the 4010 a 40 hp tractor.  I just purchased a mahindra 2540 this past fall.  I was going to get the 33 hp version, but glad I went a little bigger.  The 2540 is a 40 hp tractor with 35 hp at the pto.  I figured the little more power will be better in the long run.


Yes sir, its a 40hp.
I was over in Ashtabula last week until Saturday doing storm work, now your guys are over here by us this week helping out with our snow storm.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 14, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> You see my pic with the 3point plow? look at my rear tire then to the right and you see those hoses being held by a zip tie? can you check your machine and see if there should be some type of bracket or something? it seems real sloppy for them to have the hoses like this, my ck2510 seemed to have a very clean hose install and they used more of the black sock stuff keep them all together.



That does look pretty sloppy. Zip ties can work pretty good - if they are stout, and enough of them in the right places. I would want them tied up closer to the frame along with being solidly secured - looks like those could snag something pretty easy.


----------



## trailblaster (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll take a look later when I go out to bring in the generator.  We lost power and most like won't be back on today. I don't recall my hoses hanging that low and definitely not zip tied, but I'll check.


----------



## trailblaster (Mar 15, 2017)

The hoses are zip tied out of the way. There's two study black zip ties and the nylon mesh sock. It's tucked up close to frame and doesn't hang as low as yours


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 15, 2017)

trailblaster said:


> The hoses are zip tied out of the way. There's two study black zip ties and the nylon mesh sock. It's tucked up close to frame and doesn't hang as low as yours


Thanks - im going to reroute and retie those hoses higher on the frame this weekend.
On a side note, we got 24" of snow and I used the machine to clear the driveway last night, it was fantastic, the 66" bucked did great, the rear blade also worked wonders.
I'm think of getting a 6ft protect box blade for the front on it, had plenty of power and decent traction.
I have more to clean up today (during the daylight) so i'll take some action shots.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 16, 2017)

Those lines on my John Deere are steel hard line, plumbed into the frame rail.  Just sayin'.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 16, 2017)

Those piles are between 8 & 12ft high


----------



## heavy hammer (Mar 16, 2017)

Nice tractor, it seems every week were working storm.  I was out in Ashtabula working the storm last week to.  Didn't end up in jersey but the year is early, stay safe and enjoy the tractor.  You should look into the three point snowblowers.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Mar 17, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> Nice tractor, it seems every week were working storm.  I was out in Ashtabula working the storm last week to.  Didn't end up in jersey but the year is early, stay safe and enjoy the tractor.  You should look into the three point snowblowers.



A cab would nice!


----------



## heavy hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

As you can see the hoses are protected by the frame rail on my mahindra.  They have to have some way to secure those hoses so they don't get pulled off talk to the dealer, they should help it is a new tractor.  I'm looking a getting a new grapple bucket, for some spring projects.  If I do pull the trigger I'll show some pics


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm gona bend up some brackets this week, amazed at the lift capacity 





heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 196230
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heavy hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

Here is the 2540 sitting in the garage, I want to take it out but the yard is a mess would just destroy everything.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 19, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 196234
> 
> I'm gona bend up some brackets this week, amazed at the lift capacity



Turn the car around.  Engine is in the front!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 19, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> View attachment 196235
> View attachment 196236
> View attachment 196237
> 
> ...



I want to see the machine that owns the other tire!


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 19, 2017)

My fire chief asked me to swing by the fd to clean up the 20" snow around the monument and behind the fd, we wanna install a patio and make the monument area look nice, so getting the snow away now will help the ground dry out faster.
Ashful - I prob could lift that car up from the front, I need the hoe on the back for counter weight, the butt end of these machines are very lite


----------



## kennyp2339 (Mar 19, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Turn the car around.  Engine is in the front!


I'll back that up with a photo in the coming weeks


----------



## heavy hammer (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't know what machine that was off, probably a large front end loader.  That is my flipping/ workout tire.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Turn the car around.  Engine is in the front!


Here bud, just myself with only the rear blade on the back


----------



## Ashful (Apr 11, 2017)

Now I'm impressed!


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 17, 2017)

Was scanning through craigslist Saturday morning since it was pouring rain, I came across a seller the next town over selling a Merry Mac TPH184 pto powered wood chipper, I was def interested since the price was right, the pics looked clean. This chipper will shred branches up to 1 1/2" and will chip branches up to 4 1/2" . I figured what the hell, emailed the person, I got a response the following day and what do you, I picked it up yesterday.
When I got home, I unloaded her, looked it over, put grease in a zerks and fired her up. I only threw a few branches in to see how it worked, I think im going to be very happy with this choice.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## heavy hammer (May 17, 2017)

Very nice.  I just picked up a grapple bucket, I will try and get some pics with it in action.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 18, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> Very nice.  I just picked up a grapple bucket, I will try and get some pics with it in action.


Are you going to plumb in the 3rd function port so you can open / close the grapple on the control arm? Let me know how easy it was to install.


----------



## VirginiaIron (May 18, 2017)

Jags said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding.  We have a winner.
> I will never dig another stump out of the ground unless there are extenuating circumstances that require it.


One problem with leaving a stump in the ground is it provides a food source for termites. If it is near the house, get rid of the stump.


----------



## VirginiaIron (May 18, 2017)

I have found the www.tractorbynet.com site to be informative and entertaining.


----------



## jatoxico (May 18, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> This chipper will shred branches up to 1 1/2" and will chip branches up to 4 1/2" .





kennyp2339 said:


> I think im going to be very happy with this choice.



Good find, that will be really nice. Even my little 8 hp homeowner chipper/shredder is a big help and works ok (not great) with sharp blades. Its addicting chipping up that stuff so don't get carried away, 4 1/2" is firewood size!


----------



## heavy hammer (May 18, 2017)

I had the dealer install the third function valve.  I didn't want an after market one put on a new tractor plus they warranty it.  I love it very useful.  They had it done in a day.


----------



## Highbeam (May 18, 2017)

I had a CK30 HST for about 10 years and almost 3000 hours. It was a solid machine. Sold it last year after selling my larger 15 acre property. It had become a very expensive wheelbarrow! In my experience with Kiotis you need to find a good dealer somewhere in the nation to send you parts. Something I discovered that was very valuable is that Bobcat rebadges and sells Kioti tractors. So now I could use Bobcat's dealer network for parts or service too.

Not sure if Bobcat still sells Kioti but it was a great find!


----------



## Highbeam (May 18, 2017)

Oh and pulling stumps is the hardest thing you can do with any machine. Really hard on them. You can rent an excavator and pop stumps all day and then clean up with your tractor.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 19, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> Oh and pulling stumps is the hardest thing you can do with any machine. Really hard on them. You can rent an excavator and pop stumps all day and then clean up with your tractor.


You are 100% correct, I have dug around and yanked a few smaller stumps and realize the bigger maple stumps are a no go unless I have an actual excavator.


Highbeam said:


> I had a CK30 HST for about 10 years and almost 3000 hours. It was a solid machine. Sold it last year after selling my larger 15 acre property. It had become a very expensive wheelbarrow! In my experience with Kiotis you need to find a good dealer somewhere in the nation to send you parts. Something I discovered that was very valuable is that Bobcat rebadges and sells Kioti tractors. So now I could use Bobcat's dealer network for parts or service too.
> 
> Not sure if Bobcat still sells Kioti but it was a great find!


Again 100% correct, fortunately I have an awesome dealer less than 10 min from the house, he's one of the best in the area. And yes this south Korean manufacturer is the parent company of bob cat from my understanding.


----------



## heavy hammer (May 28, 2017)

My new grapple and tractor doing some work.  I have about ten truck loads of black locust that I cut and brought home.  The new machine has saved me a ton of time and work.  My old dodge in the background hauled it all home not the prettiest but a work horse 377k on her and counting.


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2017)

Don't tell bholler.  According to him, Dodge's can't run that long.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 30, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Don't tell bholler.  According to him, Dodge's can't run that long.


Don't poke the sleeping giant David


----------



## bholler (May 30, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Don't tell bholler. According to him, Dodge's can't run that long.


no we had one that was fantastic you couldn't kill it.  but the last 3 have been very disappointing and the response from dodge was so poor we will never buy another dodge.


----------



## heavy hammer (May 30, 2017)

I'm not a fan of any of the new diesels.  I understand the new emission requirements but the problems and poor performance associated with it is just not worth it.  Another reason I have kept mine for so long.  The truck is a 96 with the 12 valve diesel it gets over 20 mph and as said earlier has over 377k.  I would like to see how the new ones hold up over time.


----------



## Ashful (May 30, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> I'm not a fan of any of the new diesels.  I understand the new emission requirements but the problems and poor performance associated with it is just not worth it.  Another reason I have kept mine for so long.  The truck is a 96 with the 12 valve diesel it gets over 20 mph and as said earlier has over 377k.  I would like to see how the new ones hold up over time.


20 mph isn't very impressive.  Even a 1908 Model T can do 40 mph.


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 30, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> I'm not a fan of any of the new diesels.  I understand the new emission requirements but the problems and poor performance associated with it is just not worth it.  Another reason I have kept mine for so long.  The truck is a 96 with the 12 valve diesel it gets over 20 mph and as said earlier has over 377k.  I would like to see how the new ones hold up over time.


Don't worry I'm doing that as we speak with my 2011 duramax - got over 115k on it (stopped washing it lol), about 8k of those miles never had a check engine light on, had it since brand new.


----------



## heavy hammer (May 31, 2017)

I see that I put mph instead of mpg, But a model T is not a heavy 3/4 ton truck and I'm sure a model T could not haul the payload.  I was more comparing the new diesels with the emission regulations to some of the older diesels.  The new ones have more break downs and get less fuel mileage.  Plus all new diesels require DEF fluid.


----------



## Ashful (May 31, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> I see that I put mph instead of mpg, But a model T is not a heavy 3/4 ton truck and I'm sure a model T could not haul the payload.  I was more comparing the new diesels with the emission regulations to some of the older diesels.  The new ones have more break downs and get less fuel mileage.  Plus all new diesels require DEF fluid.


Agreed, on the diesels, but...


----------



## kennyp2339 (May 31, 2017)

heavy hammer said:


> I see that I put mph instead of mpg, But a model T is not a heavy 3/4 ton truck and I'm sure a model T could not haul the payload.  I was more comparing the new diesels with the emission regulations to some of the older diesels.  The new ones have more break downs and get less fuel mileage.  Plus all new diesels require DEF fluid.


My MPG is about 15 or so, now I do tend to drive like a nut, if I'm towing I go down to 12-13, same with when I travel with the plow on the front.
The actual def fluid isn't really a problem, I get about 7g per fill up (5gal tank) regen isn't a problem either because mine can be turned off mid cycle unlike some other brands.
My issue is that the actual def / regen / clean tech - all the bugs have never been worked out of mine, I consistently have a check engine light that when you look up the code it says a glow plug is out, problem is non of the plugs are actually out, so I live with the light, I would actually get nervous if the light was not on. Yes the truck was sent to the dealer ever 6g -8g miles to get the light off, but it would just come back on and after my warranty ran out, I wasn't going to pay for it.
This summer I plan on cutting the def system out, I have a chip, all I need now is a 4" filler of stainless steel. I know those emission filters are only good up till about 125k in miles before they have to get redone or replaced, I'm just going to by-pass it, I tried to play by the rules and be environmentally conscious but I'm done with that with this truck. Hopefully I can cancel  out my emissions pollution with adding 5 - 6 miles per gallon that would have been burnt if I kept the filters on.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 1, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> I tried to play by the rules and be environmentally conscious but I'm done with that with this truck. Hopefully I can cancel  out my emissions pollution with adding 5 - 6 miles per gallon that would have been burnt if I kept the filters on.


Reminds me of some of the work of the mid-1970's, strangling engines in the name of reducing emissions per gallon, while simultaneously driving up the gallons per mile.  In the end, I guess it worked out to our favor, but there were some rough years in the middle.

The most environmentally-responsible choice is shortening your commute.  Folks criticize me for driving cars with 6+ liter motors, but I use less gas than the average Prius owner, thanks to keeping my mileage on those vehicles very low.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ashful said:


> The most environmentally-responsible choice is shortening your commute


Pick me up tomorrow morning, I leave the house at 5:30am


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 26, 2017)

Picked up a snow bucket today, got it for a great deal, 7 beans, the thing is huge and should aid in cleaning up snow, and bring up splits to the woodshed, the measurements are 6ft wide, 3ft deep with 32” high sides. The pic on the right shows the original bucket in the new bucket.. looks so dwarfed


----------



## Ashful (Dec 26, 2017)

kennyp2339 said:


> View attachment 218772
> View attachment 218771
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!  I've been telling myself each year I need to build a bigger bucket for mulch duty, and that looks like it'd do the trick.  A new item to start hunting...


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 27, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Nice!  I've been telling myself each year I need to build a bigger bucket for mulch duty, and that looks like it'd do the trick.  A new item to start hunting...


You have to be careful with this if your looking to purchase one, this bucket isn't a name brand bucket and was built by a fabricator, (no markings or serial #) and its pretty heavy, ball park 500lbs... I hope that I can move snow the way I want to with this and that I don't have to much weight on the front end.


----------



## blades (Dec 27, 2017)

all depends on the front axel and how much load it can take- more so than what the hydraulics can handle- hard to go any where with the front wheels horizontal to the ground.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 27, 2017)

Look into a ballast box.  This is the best way I know to take load off that front axle.  Of course, given our current litigious society, it’s likely your hydraulic bypass on that newer machine is set so low it won’t be able to overload the front axle.  I have the same problem on my 1986 machine, which I never had on the 1978 model.


----------



## heavy hammer (Dec 30, 2017)

That is another reason I got the box scraper weight on the back end.  Filling the tires is another option.


----------

